# Does brand of microchip matter?



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

There is a microchip clinic this weekend that we are taking Abby to. Not sure what brand they use....but does it matter? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

More and more people are using ISO. Really depends what reader the rescues and vets use most in your area.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

What are the advantages of that brand? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

ISO stands for International Organization for Standardization adopted by many countries, here is a description. So if getting a chip, why not use one that is recognized almost everywhere.

All EU countries as well as many other countries require that your pet have a microchip that meets ISO Standards 11784/11785. Due to new regulations promulgated in 2006, the ISO microchip became the standard for all of Europe. If your pet is ever separated from you while traveling in Europe, the shelters and veterinarians can only read this chip. More than 20 other countries also require that your pet carry a microchip that meets the ISO standards.

The following countries accept a fifteen digit microchip that meets ISO standards 11784 and 11785: Aruba, Austria, Australia, Bahrain, Belgium, Cayman Islands, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, England, Estonia, Finland, France, French Polynesia, Gibralter, Germany, Greece, Guam, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Monaco, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Scotland, Slovakie, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, United Arab Emerites, United Kingdom, and Wales.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay....good info.

I doubt Abby girl will ever leave Oklahoma let alone the US. The main reason we want to chip ASAP is tornado season is breathing down our throats and with what happened last year here we want to be prepared. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

